# Funny Cat Pics



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

These are funny for the most part

http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp...AT=pics&NSFW=0&page=1&genre=0&rating=nsfw_sfw


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate cats!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cats are delicious


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

^^I know! Cat kabobs are my favorite!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Chinese food anyone? ... In all seriousness I like Chinese food.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey, my son is a cat. Great pictures!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I snipe cats with my scoped Ruger MarkIII hunter  
Sometimes they shoot back....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Curious EMT said:


> I snipe cats with my scoped Ruger MarkIII hunter
> Sometimes they shoot back....


Hell thats what makes it exciting!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

those are hysterically funny cats


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I likes these em cat better

http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=3626&nsfwfs=yes


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh, no! I'm already dealing with my "son's" little substance abuse problem. Last night I found him rolling around on the floor all hopped up on that cat nip again. Now I have to check for weapons, too!?! It's tough being a single mom.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nancy said:


> Oh, no! I'm already dealing with my "son's" little substance abuse problem. Last night I found him rolling around on the floor all hopped up on that cat nip again. Now I have to check for weapons, too!?! It's tough being a single mom.


Mine's growing his own now. First it's the Nip, then they move on to crimes like malicious destruction of house plants, looking for their next fix.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

READ THE AVITAR, it says it all


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Cats kick ass.


 you mean 'cats lick ass'


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Most cats are bitches.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you could, you would too I bet


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I would never leave the house if I could.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldve saved a fortune too!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Plus your package would be real clean.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

Geez, you guys! lol It's true, a cat's ability to lick is quite impressive. Gotta love that rough little tongue.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

you people never cease to amaze me.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfie, you meant "Cats kiss ass...". Next time you'll be "moderated". 

New dog arrives Saturday: Kane: Kat Killer (and his sidekick, Paul Bearer)


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

If you have a cat and would like to train him/her to be a Navy Seal type let me know. I have a friend that can teach it to swim underwater, attack dogs and any persons passing by your deck or porch. Consider it the "Stealth Kitty Instict Program" or S.K.I.P. for short. The recent graduate's name was Precious... let me tell you, that cat is anything but.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My cat used to do that on his own, he didn't need no steekin' training... now he's just old and grumpy and poops in my bathtub.


----------

